# Victory .22lr magazine part



## Mshields (Mar 23, 2020)

I discovered that one of my s&w victory magazines has the load assist button missing. Can I get a replacement and where?
Thank you for taking the time to answer me.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Try and contacting S&W directly. They've been known to send / ship small replacement parts for free.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Other than asking a local LGS to see if they have any spare Victory magazines or parts you can call S&W. As stated above they do help out if it is new or came with the firearm. They have been known to just send out a new mag or parts for free. Good luck and welcome.


----------



## fadlirya (Oct 31, 2019)

rickclark28 said:


> Other than asking a local LGS to see if they have any spare Victory magazines or parts you can call S&W. As stated above they do help out if it is new or came with the firearm. They have been known to just send out a new mag or parts for free. Good luck and welcome.


+1


----------

